# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Ultimate iso download



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have purchased keys, I just need to download an iso of Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit. I found an address at Microsoft that allows downloads of professional, but I need ultimate. Help will be appreciated. :sigh:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Ultimate iso download*

The only legal place to download ISO's is from Microsoft (or their program w/Digital River if that's still going on). At Microsoft you'll need a subscription to TechNet or MSDN in order to access the Subscriber Downloads.

Where did you purchase the keys from? They should be able to supply you with a download link (if they're legitimate).


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Ultimate iso download*

Hu John,
I appreciate your response, I bought the keys at Windows 7 key sale
Digital River doesn't have Ultimate available, Amazon is listed as having it but link is broken. I hadn't anticipated a problem finding a download since it would be useless without an authentic key.
Hope someone knows where I can find one.
Thanks,
Ashley


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Ultimate iso download*



CajunGuy12 said:


> Hu John,
> I appreciate your response, I bought the keys at Windows 7 key sale
> Digital River doesn't have Ultimate available, Amazon is listed as having it but link is broken. I hadn't anticipated a problem finding a download since it would be useless without an authentic key.
> Hope someone knows where I can find one.
> ...


those are not legal keys at that site. even if they were, you cannot use them since they are oem and oem keys can only be used by a newly built computer that never had windows installed on it.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Ultimate iso download*

Usasma is correct; the only legal way to download the ISOs is through Technet or MSDN.

I suggest you purchase a genuine version of Windows, complete with a key and DVD. Try *newegg.com*.


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Ultimate iso download*

Hi sobeit.
I appreciate your input. I am building a new computer.
Thanks
Ashley


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Ultimate iso download*

Thanks Jonathan. starting to look like I may be out 32 bucks. If this will be my greatest disapointment in life I will have no complaints. 
Thanks Guys for the help, I may look around a little more.
Ashley


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Ultimate iso download*

I like your attitude about it!

Let us know if you need anything else.


----------

